# Bird Tents



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a lady who is starting a squeaky new internet business (still tweaking the site) and could use a little word-of-mouth advertising. Please visit Annrose's new bird tent website at: 

http://www.justbirdtents.com/ 

I'll post a picture when I get a decent shot of Joule in her tent, but in the meantime this picture of Annrose's caique, Popcorn, is priceless!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is precious!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sweet! Bet the birds will love a new sleeping hidey-hole!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He looks so comfy and relaxed.

Reti


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats cool but would that material last long ? The budgerigar can even chew bamboo in and out !!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

That's so cute!
Every time I bought one of those "bird cozies" for my cockatoo - she ate it!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Some birds are inclined to chew their beds, others direct it elsewhere. It all depends on the bird and you really don't know until you try it. As with _anything _a parrot plays with, it requires supervision and maintenance (i.e. trim loose threads).

P.S. Unless it's stainless steel - nothing you give a parrot is meant to last!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Joule, the proud new homeowner...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, how cute is that?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Caiques do something that is called "surfing" that essentially translates as a full body hug. They literally slide/wiggle their little bodies ecstatically along anything that strikes their fancy while holding on with their beaks (i.e. collars, hair, towels, etc.).

I had to struggle to get the tent hung up while Joule body surfed up, down, in, out, left, right - she spent the first 15 minutes thoroughly _loving _this tent.










The Joule seal of approval!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How absolutely hysterical, Cyreen!!

Then again, why am I not surprised? Joule is something else!! She is quite photogenic and looks adorable in those pics! 

_Hopefully_ she will loooove her tent without destroying it!!

Those tents look great and a wonderful idea!!

Thanks so much for posting and spreading the word...with Joule's help, of course!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Wear and tear - it's not meant to last forever. She has a ton of interesting hard crunchy stuff in her cage to keep her entertained (check out the missing lip on the lid to the little hanging wood foraging pot).

The tent is soooooft - that's for cuddling.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

My Lovebirds love their sleepy tents! The Cockateils and budgies just ignored them.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

It just so happens Annrose has two cockateils for whom she has designed a "convertible tent" shown under tent sizes and custom ordering on her website:










And before you ask, I don't even get commission.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Okay - one more (mostly because Bubbles is sooo cute!)...










http://www.justbirdtents.com/


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love the colors! Looks like the birds are enjoying the comfy tents.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

And she added a bunch of new fabrics.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

And so begins Joule's modeling career (scroll doooown... then click for bigger picture)

http://www.justbirdtents.com/about.html

She also has a lovely new tent - purple/stars exterior and bright yellow fleece interior, which clashes quite nicely with all her green feathers (sorry, no picture yet).


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

My diamond doves have a similar tent with fuzzy fabric that they seem to enjoy. They crawl all over it and inside it. They also like to preen it when they aren't preening eachother.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Libis said:


> They crawl all over it and inside it.


That's worth a picture!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

lol. We'll see if I can catch them doing that lol. It just depends on the day.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Popcorn & Peanut










Coming and going! Someone suggested Annrose glued their tails together for this picture, but she's not confessing.

http://www.justbirdtents.com/


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I wonder how you homers will like this over their nexting bowls.LOL


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I wonder how you homers will like this over their nexting bowls.LOL


LOL
____________


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Now... how do you know until you try? Hmm? They generally make lousy nests anyway.

And I've seen some of those nesting bowls (eeew!).


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Cyreen said:


> Now... how do you know until you try? Hmm? They generally make lousy nests anyway.
> 
> And I've seen some of those nesting bowls (eeew!).


Your right!!! I just afraid the babies might just walk out of the tents


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Hang 'em low. They need to learn about gravity anyway.










Did I mention she does custom orders?


----------

